# H-3 electrical in building



## hlfireinspector (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 1280 sq. ft Type IIIB building H-3 class. We are under 2006 I-codes with 2005 NEC adopted. Inside the building they are storing 466 gal paint totes and hyd. fulid (55 gal drums).  The amount stored puts them over the MAQ thus driving the H-3 class. Also stored in this building are 55 gal drums full of used paint filters under water and sealed. The electrical contractor is resisting me on the call of Class I , Division 2 electrical fixtures and fans. The building is a stand alone about 50 feet from the F-2 and will be a "Let it Burn" attack as no sprinkler system is being installed. Smoke and heat detectors are being installed. I just need to know if I am on the right track with the hazard classification call of class I Division 2. No processing or transfer is done in the building only storage.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 14, 2010)

Why no sprinkler protection per 903.2.4.1?


----------



## hlfireinspector (Apr 14, 2010)

Lost battle to "If it catches fire there is nothing in there worth saving". Hope the forklift driver makes it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2010)

Why is the building allowed to be non-sprinklered and why is there even an argument over the electrical requirements of a class 1 div 2 facility?  Is there any bite to the enforcement down there or are the codes adopted just for looks on paper?  I feel for you !


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 5, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Why is the building allowed to be non-sprinklered and why is there even an argument over the electrical requirements of a class 1 div 2 facility? Is there any bite to the enforcement down there or are the codes adopted just for looks on paper? I feel for you !


Mayor and Board of Alderman upheld Fire Code and denied variance request to construct building without sprinklers. This has been a long battle and the electrical issue is still being challenged. Maybe this vote will enable me to do my job without being questioned.


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

well it's class 1 division something.. would the EC rather have you call it Class 1 Division 1?  Since it's classified as an H-anything, those are his two choices.


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 8, 2010)

New Battle. Total flooding dry chemical system. What say ye??????????????????????


----------



## peach (May 9, 2010)

what kind of paint IS THIS?

I don't know that I would have classified it as a hazardous location.


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 11, 2010)

H-3 electrical

Closed Cup Flash point of 57 F  Boiling point of 132-335 F  Spec. gravity of 1.3076

                      Class IB flammable liquid

Stored in 340 gal totes they say 320 gals a tote with 4 totes stored at a time

MAQ is 120 gals per Table 2703.1.1(1) with a 100% increase if sprinkle. I take it they will not get this increase with Alternative Automatic Fire-extinguishing system. Even with 4 totes at 320 gals we are at 1,280 gals.


----------

